

Stephen Colbert crowns winner of Hacking Education developer contest - oliver-hh
http://www.donorschoose.org/blog/2011/07/25/stephen-colbert-anoints-big-winner/

======
oliver-hh
Check out the projects of the winner and seven other finalists at
<http://donorschoose.org/winner>, and 25 additional contestants that wowed the
judges and DonorsChoose.org staff at <http://donorschoose.org/showcase>.

